# 1966 389 Tripower Vacuum question



## opieone28 (May 21, 2018)

Hi everyone, I am hoping someone knows about the vacuum lines on my 1966 tripower. I recently purchased this old beauty and I am starting to restore. The engine runs not bad. But on the rear carb passenger side there is a carb stud that has a hole in it. I think it is supposed to be capped because my car is manual transmission. The previous owner short piece of vacuum hose on it and jammed a tee in it. 

doesn't see like that is correct. Can someone tell me what vacuum hoses need to be run and where or if there is access to a vacuum schematic.

any help is greatly appreciated.:grin2:


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

opieone28 said:


> Hi everyone, I am hoping someone knows about the vacuum lines on my 1966 tripower. I recently purchased this old beauty and I am starting to restore. The engine runs not bad. But on the rear carb passenger side there is a carb stud that has a hole in it. I think it is supposed to be capped because my car is manual transmission. The previous owner short piece of vacuum hose on it and jammed a tee in it.
> 
> doesn't see like that is correct. Can someone tell me what vacuum hoses need to be run and where or if there is access to a vacuum schematic.
> 
> any help is greatly appreciated.:grin2:



Lot of great info on our forum is you use the "Google Custom Search" box in the upper right. Click on this link for example: https://www.gtoforum.com/f12/1966-tri-power-vacuum-lines-placement-78762/


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Usually, that hollow stud is there to supply vacuum to the vacuum advance can on the distributor.


----------

